# Klipsch Promedia vs HK Soundsticks vs AudioEngine A2 vs Edifier C3



## Riddick_RJ (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all

I need to buy a decent 2.1 speaker  system for my laptop within a budget of 15k max. These are the 4 options I've looked into so far. Its difficult for me to listen to all these speakers before buying, so I've to depend on reviews only and most probably order it online.

Please pour in your opinions/suggestions on these 4, and also any other system within my budget.

Thanks!

P.S.: Does anybody know any place where I can get this type of products in Trivandrum?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 27, 2013)

Kindly go through this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/175907-pls-suggest-good-2-1-speakers.html

If your priority is more towards music then Swan D1080-IV and Audio Engine A2(If you can cope with it's muddy and slightly boomy bass) will be the best bet here.


----------



## Riddick_RJ (Jul 27, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> Kindly go through this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/175907-pls-suggest-good-2-1-speakers.html
> 
> If your priority is more towards music then Swan D1080-IV and Audio Engine A2(If you can cope with it's muddy and slightly boomy bass) will be the best bet here.



Hey
Thanks!

I went through the thread. The OP bought a Klipsch. Now I would have bought that eyes closed if only it wasn't a 11-yr-old model. My brother already has a Klipsch system and its really awesome.
About the Swan, I've heard a lot about them but also I've read they are difficult to find. That's why I didn't put it in my post.

Now to give a detailed picture of my requirements, I listen to all types of rock and metal; mostly classic, progressive, grunge, punk, alternative, hard etc, and in metal mostly thrash and progressive. Don't listen to hip-hop that much apart from a few eminem and 2-pac here and there. So music is definitely the priority here.

After music, it will be movies, and then games, though I hardly play anything these days.

I'm going to b'lore this august; can you please tell me some retail stores there from where I can buy these babies?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 27, 2013)

For Swan - Welcome to HiFiNage - The Only Online Store to Buy Swan(HiVi) Speakers in India and Portable Audiophile Products

For music - bookshelves are always recommended that is why I recommended you Swan D1080-IV or Audio Engine A2 as both of them are under your budget. But many users in forums have said that Audio Engine A2 has boomy and muddy bass because it has very small bass driver 2.75 inches which really cannot product bass if it is anyhow so it may be boomy or muddy as it has been claimed by some users on some forums.

As you have already read the thread I posted in my last post so you can decide what do you want.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 3, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> For Swan - Welcome to HiFiNage - The Only Online Store to Buy Swan(HiVi) Speakers in India and Portable Audiophile Products
> 
> For music - bookshelves are always recommended that is why I recommended you Swan D1080-IV or Audio Engine A2 as both of them are under your budget. But many users in forums have said that Audio Engine A2 has boomy and muddy bass because it has very small bass driver 2.75 inches which really cannot product bass if it is anyhow so it may be boomy or muddy as it has been claimed by some users on some forums.
> 
> As you have already read the thread I posted in my last post so you can decide what do you want.



I didn't buy yet...am thinking of Swan M20W....whats ur thought mate...
Or is M10 enough for my needs!


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 3, 2013)

Swan M20 may lack very slight treble but I'm not sure but Swan M20W has sealed enclosure sub which at this price, no 2.1 speaker has such sub-woofer. Sealed enclosure sub-woofer offers very tight & punchy bass. So if your room is smaller so Swan M10 is good and Swan M20W is better. If your room is big so Swan M20W would be the better option.


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 4, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> Swan M20 may lack very slight treble but I'm not sure but Swan M20W has sealed enclosure sub which at this price, no 2.1 speaker has such sub-woofer. Sealed enclosure sub-woofer offers very tight & punchy bass. So if your room is smaller so Swan M10 is good and Swan M20W is better. If your room is big so Swan M20W would be the better option.



Am just worried about the warranty stuff....read some where that there is some rattling noise in speakers for some sets...
Is the Hifinage the only seller? Also is it worth M20W or spend little extra and go for M50W...

My room is big as i place my computer in hall


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes HiFiNage is the only distributor for India. How big is your hall?


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 5, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> Yes HiFiNage is the only distributor for India. How big is your hall?



size of 2 small bedrooms!


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 5, 2013)

How big is your one small bedroom? Anyways if you feel that your hall is big so you should get the M50W as it will be able to fill the room better than M10 and M20W and more power is always better.


----------



## Riddick_RJ (Aug 14, 2013)

just to update: bought an Audioengine A2 from amazon


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 14, 2013)

You should have gotten the Swan D1080-IV as it is much better than the A2 unless you want small size speakers but anyways congrats.


----------



## Riddick_RJ (Aug 14, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> You should have gotten the Swan D1080-IV as it is much better than the A2 unless you want small size speakers but anyways congrats.



Don't be a joykill mate 

Yeah even space was a problem, but I am happy with what I have now. Plus my laptop sucks now in sound department (in pretty much everything else), so I'm expecting more improvement as soon as my new lappy gets delivered.


----------

